# Trovoada Covilhã 16 Fevereiro 2007



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 14:23)

vou fazer o upload dos videos dps ja meto


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2007 às 14:46)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Ainda foi valente bom registo


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 15:12)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

ca estao os videos  
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0-z_c6aLsU[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Omliqa3CDxo[/MEDIA]


----------



## Hawk (16 Fev 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Lindo. A minha 2ª cidade. Tenho pena de não ter estado aí hoje. A última trovoada valente que testemunhei na Covilhã foi curiosamente no início do Verão passado.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 17:48)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Que escuridão! Fantásticas, podes fazer passar no mercado negro essas fotos como neve caída na Covilhã   

Eu há anos que não vejo assim granizo, quando caíram aquelas super-bolas cá em Braga eu não estava


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*



Minho disse:


> Que escuridão! Fantásticas, podes fazer passar no mercado negro essas fotos como neve caída na Covilhã
> 
> Eu há anos que não vejo assim granizo, quando caíram aquelas super-bolas cá em Braga eu não estava




sempre posso dizer que caiu ca um nevao  tb ha muito que nao me lembro de uma trovoada assim pois os trovoes eram sucessivos durante uns 5min nao eram  aqueles trovoes com intervalos de tempo entre si


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2007 às 22:51)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Bela reportagem, nalgumas fotos parece mesmo neve!  A trovoada foi muito parecida á que houve por cá, excepto pelo granizo, aqui só caiu água.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2007 às 23:33)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Gostei muito das fotos mas principalmente dos filmes!!Muito bom mesmo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Excelente Spirit!!!      

Sim senhor isso sim que foi algo digno de memória. Andavas à espera de neve e olha foi o mais próximo que se conseguiu arranjar!   

Boas as fotos e melhores os videos!!  
Parabéns pela bela reportagem. Imagino o maciço central!  Deve ter cá uma camada!
Eu estive hoje no alto da S. de São Mameda (1025 m) por volta das 17:30h. A temperatura em Portalegre variava entre os 6ºC os 8ºC, e lá no cimo estavam 3,5ºC e um nevoeiro e vento de fabulosos , e chovia com vontade, um ou outro floco perdido no meio da chuva via-se bem no vidro do carro e na minha blusa. Mas quando aumentou a precipitação e o vento, a temperatura desceu para os 3ºC e aí sim se viam grandes pastas, muito molhadas é certo, a cairem com a chuva, ou seja água neve  . Se morasse em Portalegre, passava lá a noite!


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Boas fotos!!!!!!!! 

Com a quantidade de água que caiu aí na cidade, 1000 metros acima deve ter sido um festival de gelo e neve... 

Ficamos à espera de noticias!!


----------



## Fernando_ (19 Fev 2007 às 16:13)

*Re: Trovoada Covilha 16/02/2007*

Fantastica granizada !
A trovoada também chegou aqui de noite com força, mas sem granizo 

Boas fotos e videos


----------

